# cobia????



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

when is good fishing for cobia? I moved up here about 2 years ago from ft. lauderdale and im still learning the ropes of how to fish up here. so any help thanks :bowdown


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

march threw april gets kinda wild....buy some good amber lens sunglasses and get to lookin' down the beach w/your boat hopefully you have a tower. m/heavy action spinning rod eel jig ect.

did i miss anything?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you can sight fish them from mid march to about the end of may, just depends on the weather conditions during the winter, i think this will be a crappy year for them, after that you can pretty much catch them bottom fishing all the way through august-september, hell; i know people that have caught them in january... any type of live bait or jig works well, unless the fish is lock-jaw.... just wait until february, this place will be more crazy than a british soccer game.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

damn right i caught the 2nd fish in both harbor walkand outcast cobia tournament 2 years ago on febuary 28 so like vs200b said it just all depends on the winter weather like how cold tha water gets, and if the water isnt warm then the cobia will tent to stay out deep and on the botton instead of in fairly close and up on topswimmin like a brown turd.

oooo gosh i cant wait for the time to come.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

what isthe perfect water temperature for cobia fishing???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

68 degrees makes me smile


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Getting my rig ready. 7' Teramar 15-30 class. Probably putting a Spheros 8000 on it. Gonna be fun. It'll be my first year cobia fishing in the Panhandle, I moved here from Orlando back in June.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

we catch more cobes on the offshore platforms like 30-40 miles south of dauphin island as opposed to sight fishing on the beach; oh you silly silly beachcombers...that just becomes a giant cluster fuck once they start runnin. half the people dont know how to cast to them anyways and they hit the cobes right on top of the head and then they go down for who knows how long


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/27/2007)* oh you silly silly beachcombers...that just becomes a giant cluster fuck once they start runnin. half the people dont know how to cast to them anyways *and they hit the cobes right on top of the head* and then they go down for who knows how long


hey you little bastard......i resemble that remark


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

What's a cobia? That like a gaffsail???


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

not much skill to catching them at the rigs. 

come on Wade, you know COBIA, the other white meat!!


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

FIRST SHOT!!!!:toast


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

hey look a shark!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (12/27/2007)*not much skill to catching them at the rigs.
> come on Wade, you know COBIA, the other white meat!!


How's that? You still see them, cast to them, hook'em, keep'em out of the rig, gaff it then eatit. All that without jackin off and running up and down the beach.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i guess you just don't get it.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I must be struggling, mybad


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

we catch more cobes on the offshore platforms like 30-40 miles south of dauphin island as opposed to sight fishing on the beach; oh you silly silly beachcombers...that just becomes a giant cluster fuck once they start runnin. half the people dont know how to cast to them anyways and they hit the cobes right on top of the head and then they go down for who knows how long



y dont you come up on the pier and try that for a change and see what thats like then just let me know when you see a cluster fuck ahhahaha...





FIRST SHOT


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll put sight fishing up against dragging a skirted ballyhoo,smelling diesel fumes,all day....any day.oke


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

mmmmmm. Good 'ol days. The first cobe I ever saw was on the state pier in gulf shores. After I saw the chaos and the fish, so I upgraded from flounder fishing to flounder/cobe/king. I went out and bought a 706z and joined in, yep its a cluster for sure, saw a lot of nice fish scared away.


----------

